

Google Wave Decision Shows Strong Innovation Management - c0riander
http://blogs.hbr.org/hbsfaculty/2010/08/google-wave-decision-shows-str.html

======
jinushaun
I completely agree with the article. Although I think Google is doing too
much, going into too many industries, releasing too many unfinished products,
I love the fact that they're actually trying and don't mind failing. Not
everything can be a winner and you can't find them without trying. Risk
aversion is more dangerous to an innovation-driven technology company in the
long run.

